# Not receiving a Daily Digest



## sqwib (Jun 20, 2011)

Any idea, all my settings are set for daily Digest and its been around 2 weeks with no daily digest.


----------



## meateater (Jun 20, 2011)

Whats a daily digest?


----------



## sqwib (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 21, 2011)

Are you getting PM Notifications?


----------



## meateater (Jun 21, 2011)

SQWIB said:


>


Learned something new.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 22, 2011)

I have had a few folks telling me that the subscriptions are not working correctly.. I have turned in a ticket on this but haven't heard anything yet. I will update the ticket and see if I can get some information on this.

Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## meateater (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks Jeff !


----------



## sqwib (Jun 22, 2011)

Thank You


----------



## sqwib (Jul 1, 2011)

Any news yet?


----------



## big twig (Jul 1, 2011)

I haven't gotten an email in weeks either


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jul 7, 2011)

I finally got an answer on this. Here is what I received:


> here's how mail works: we generate the emails, and then we send the message through Jango Mail, a 3rd party bulk email delivery service. There's two things I can check- the generated emails by us, and the unsubscribe list for Jango mail.
> 
> I see that we generated subscription digest emails for both of these guys in the last day, and Jango doesn't have them on a block list or anything. As far as I can tell from my end, we are processing and sending messages to them correctly. I do see that they are both using AOL addresses. It's possible that AOL has a really aggressive spam filter.


Is it possible for both of you to go in and add smokingmeatforums.com or even [email protected] to your whitelist in you AOL account and see if that might help? I would also like to hear from others who have AOL (or anyone for that matter) to see if you are having any trouble getting subscription emails as you think you should be.


----------

